# Are your twins jealous of one another?



## chetnaz

Ok so I know it sounds mad, lets face it what would a 7 month old baby know about jealousy, but I swear that twin 1 - Kaan is jealous of his brothers!! He is completely obsessed with me bless him and screams and screeches if I pick up his twin brother or pay any attention to his older brother. 

I was reading to my eldest the other day but Kaan started screaming the place down, arching his back in the bouncer and reaching out to me until I had to give up and pick him up. If I dare to feed his twin in front of him or pick him up for cuddles, he starts the screeching again. And hubby can just forget about getting close. He was staring at his dad who sat next to me yesterday and screaming at him until I said to hubby "I think it's cos you're near me". The moment he moved, he stopped the screaming and gave me the most widest grin!!

Its mad, he just refuses to share me and he's getting worse and clingier by the day! He wont let me put him down and wants to be in my arms being entertained by me all day. Anyone else had this??


----------



## vineyard

My girls totally are. If one is in my lap and the other comes up and tries to sit next to me, they fight. It's crazy! I always tell them that there's enough mama to love 2 babies. 

If 1 has something, the other has to as well. So, really, 2 of everything is almost a must! It's silly, really.

Silly girls. 

But, I wouldn't trade it for the world!


----------



## Laura2919

My girls are and have been since they were babies. Chloe is worse. She will hit Jaycee if she comes for a cuddle.


----------



## bek74

I haven't noticed this yet. It has only been the past week that both are starting to notice each other and they giggle at each other, so cute.


----------



## chetnaz

It's just the cutest thing ever when they start interacting isn't it Bek. My two look at each other and smile and every day they will hold hands at nap times (I put them side by side for their naps) and go to sleep like that, clutching at each other's fingers. But Kaan has become very jealous of Kerem lately. If I am holding him and not Kaan he goes crazy! Hoping it's just a phase he's going through as I feel sorry for poor Kerem as I keep having to put him down and tend to Kaan's screaming fits.


----------



## LiLu1211

They aren't jealous of eachother...but they do NOT like when I'm playing with other children. Like my nieces and nephews.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh really? My two arent at all - if i or oh is playing with one the other sits giggling and clapping. They just stare at each other and have started stroking each others faces saying - awwwwww (I teach them to be gentle and stroke the dogs by doing so and saying awwwww) it brings tears to my eyes every time!!!

Ohhh I wonder if its all to come!!!


----------



## cheryl6

i love it when the girls are sat in there bouncers holding hands,or when they on the floor they sort of entwine there legs round each other they have to be touching all the time its so lovely to see cos they are always laughing at each other too oh and babbling thats soo funny


----------

